# PetSafe Sport Dog Pro Hunter 2400 Dog Trainer



## Terry Britton

Anyone have any comments on this collar etSafe Sport Dog Pro Hunter 2400 Dog Trainer 

It is being sold by Cabelas and looks like it has plenty of features at about the half price of a compariable collar.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

I have no experience with them. Wonder why it's cheaper???? Maybe they know what it's worth. 


You can't beat TriTronics premium performance and service at discounted prices.


----------



## Guest

Go to Cabella's web page, they are giving some info and electronic collars


----------



## Guest

I had a 2-mile petsafe collar that I used for 2 years. In that time I had it
replaced about 8 times. It works well while working but is not durable. The collar leaked, the electronic pins broke, the transmitter malfunctioned on many occasions, etc. The only thing positive about the collar is the life-time warranty. My suggestion is save and buy a tritronics.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

OK guys, I put my hands on one this weekend....was impressed. This is not a POS and they showed me some prototypes as well. I am looking forward to trying them out in the future.

Cray


----------



## Cray Stephenson

OK, UPS dropped one of these babies off at my door yesterday. I will train with it for several days and tell you what I think. I am tellin' you now, it is built pretty nicely and is solid, fits in my hand as well if not better than a TT transmitter and is "Hot" so don't think that the levels correspond with the TT levels. The only difference between the 2400 and the TT pro 500 that I see off hand is that the Sportdog only has 2 sublevels of Momentary per level while TT has 3. Continuous they have 3 sublevels per level just like TT. It has 10 levels vs TT 6. 


Cray


----------



## Cray Stephenson

I am impressed. It is a quality piece of equipment and it has lower and higher settings than the TT. More fine tuning.

I love the way it fits my hand (Size and shape), I like the position of the tone button (don't use it much, but might with it this easy to get to). 

The ones I see in Cabelas use a 9V battery in the transmitter, must be old tech because mine is totally rechargeable. It is a good piece of equipment at a great price.


Cray


----------



## Guest

Cray
Keep me posted on your review of the Sport Dog 2400. I am in the market for a E-collar and I am considering this collar due to price, warrenty, range etc. I get my BLM home from the trainers in a couple of months and will need a collar at that time,

Thanks
Ralph


----------



## Guest

Has anyone else used the Pet Safe Sport Dog Collar? The Trainer that has my dog is using them and says they have been holding up well for him. 

Ralph


----------



## Cray Stephenson

cmoore said:


> Cray
> Keep me posted on your review of the Sport Dog 2400. I am in the market for a E-collar and I am considering this collar due to price, warrenty, range etc. I get my BLM home from the trainers in a couple of months and will need a collar at that time,
> 
> Thanks
> Ralph



I will keep you posted Ralph. I like the collar, it has held up well to being dropped a few times. The only test left is the longevity test and only time will tell  

Cray


----------



## Joe Fries

Cray - Where are they available with the rechargeable transmitter and receiver? - Thanks, Joe


----------



## Cray Stephenson

PM'd ya


http://www.sportdog.net/

To locate your nearest dealer, please call 1-800-732-0144


----------



## Cray Stephenson

On Cabelas website they are now showing the totally rechargable unit.


Cray


----------



## Normal

*LIFETIME WARRANTY*

I encourage anyone interested in sportdog to research the warranty details. After 1 year you need to pay a "handling fee" to have the collar repaired AND/OR pay a "hanling fee" to have the transmiter repaired.

Not saying the product is good or bad, but I feel the "lifetime warranty" is a tad misleading.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

*Re: LIFETIME WARRANTY*



Normal said:


> I encourage anyone interested in sportdog to research the warranty details. After 1 year you need to pay a "handling fee" to have the collar repaired AND/OR pay a "hanling fee" to have the transmiter repaired.
> 
> Not saying the product is good or bad, but I feel the "lifetime warranty" is a tad misleading.


http://www.sportdog.net/

Warranty and guarantee are 2 different things. 
http://www.sportdog.net/afterthesale.html

"All SportDog and PetSafe Products have a lifetime warranty on parts, and a one year warranty on labor. This warranty does not cover misuse or batteries."


----------



## captdan

*Petsafe 2400*

Cray,

Now that it is nearly February, do you have any additional comments on the 2400?


Dan


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Dan, 

I have been in contact with the guys at Sportdog and sent them a list of my likes and dislikes. They took that and recommendations from other trainers and actually changed a few things. For Example, I and others told them that the buttons felt sticky. That they didn't want to pop out...some even reported that the sticky buttons didn't release the stimulation (not the case with mine) So, they changed the buttons, putting stiffer springs in them and now they don't stick. I have recently received and upgraded 2400 and a 1200 and can tell you that I love them. They are up and coming and so economical. I like them so much that if you see me this Spring, I'll be wearing a Sportdog Hat and shirts.


Cray


----------



## Howard N

I bought one. Have had it not quite a week. All I'm going to say is that it doesn't look cheap and it works. I haven't done much with it so I don't want to say much. The buttons didn't stick though. If it's as advertised it's a good buy. I'll know more in a month. I did want to say that it balances nice in my hand.


----------



## Normal

Cray: If possible, could you let us know if there is any way to tell if a SD collar has the upgraded modifications (ex. button/spring issue)? 

Howard: Please keep us updated with your opinions. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Normal,

I'll double check with them. I believe that they will start shipping the new ones this month.

Cray


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Ok.....for Normal



> Production units with new springs will begin shipping to resellers in March. It is a cut-in change and will not be visible on the outside. If a person is wanting to wait until they are available, my assessment is that all resellers will have them in stock by April 1


 [/quote]


----------



## Normal

Cray,

Thanks for the updated info. I don't know if I'll ever stray from Dogtra, but the SD looks like it may be a nice product for the price point. Am anxious to hear what you guys think of the units as time/use goes on. Keep us posted please.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Normal....know anyone that would be interested in a Dogtra Model 500?


----------



## Terry Britton

So is this looking like a good product to buy for the amature trainer/hunter?

I will probably have to get a new collar before my existing Innotek's one year batteries plays out.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Terry,

I think that this product is a great Value. Quality product and great price.


----------



## rounddawg

I have been using the 2400 for about 8 months, and haven't had any trouble, the buttons do feel sticky on occasion but have never had one stick. I am an amateur, and the options, price, and warranty are very hard to beat. I am definately a sport dog fan. I recommend them to anyone looking to buy a training collar.


----------



## Normal

Any additional reviews (or updates) available on this product?

Anyone purchased the additional collar to make a 2-dog system?

How are the "new buttons" working out?

All reviews appreciated, thanks


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Normal,

I have enough of them to turn my 1200 into a 2 dog unit, but prefer to have single dog units.

New buttons are much nicer, I was told that they are putting "Lower Profile" springs compared to the unit I have. These Springs are still more stiff than the other model, just shorter so not to cause wear. 


There should be a Sportdog Rep in Stuttgart at the SRS this week if anyone is interested.


If you look on the classifieds, I have an almost new Pro 500 XL for sale, that should tell you the trust I am putting in my Sportdog collars. I will only have 1 Tritronics training collar left, an old 100 lite that I have had since 96-97 and holds some nostalgia for me, plus it is worth much more to me than anyone would pay for that beat up thing.


----------



## Don Smith

Well, Cray, I've been watching this thread and you've sold me on the 2400. I was just about to buy a Pro500 XLS, just hated to part with that much money right now. I have to call Lion Country today anyway. You think anyone else has a better deal than them?


----------



## Terry Britton

Used my collar for the first time last night. It is great. No problems with any sticky buttons. Better work from the dog as well. The nick feature is much better than trying to work an older style collar with only 4 constant levels. I wish they had this collar out on the market 2 years ago when I got my first collar.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Don Smith said:


> Well, Cray, I've been watching this thread and you've sold me on the 2400. I was just about to buy a Pro500 XLS, just hated to part with that much money right now. I have to call Lion Country today anyway. You think anyone else has a better deal than them?



LCS, Dogs Afield and Grain Valley Dog Supply are all great places to purchase the collars. 


Cray


----------



## Don Smith

Mine is one the way from LCS right now.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Cool DOn, I think you'll really like it.

btw, anyone lookin' for a bark collar couldn't do any better than a Sportdog SBC 18. 2 sensors, 1 audio sensor and 1 vibration sensor and both must activate to discharge the collar. No head shakin' or another dog barking will trigger it.


Cray


----------



## Don Smith

Cray Stephenson said:


> Cool DOn, I think you'll really like it.
> 
> btw, anyone lookin' for a bark collar couldn't do any better than a Sportdog SBC 18. 2 sensors, 1 audio sensor and 1 vibration sensor and both must activate to discharge the collar. No head shakin' or another dog barking will trigger it.
> 
> 
> Cray


Daggone, Cray. I just bought two Tri-tronics XLS within the last month. Wish I'd known about the Sportdog. Sounds good and cheaper too (I just checked Lion Country). Oh, well, I could use a third or even fourth.


----------



## Kelly

I found the intensity to be about half of a TT or Dogtra on comparable levels. Put it on a volt meter just to be sure, and it's actually a little better than 1/2, but still significantly weaker than a 500 or 2000. I don't like how the plastic is flat above the contacts either. I don't think the probes make good enough contact on thick coat/hair dogs. I use it as a back up collar to my Dogtra.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Kelly said:


> I found the intensity to be about half of a TT or Dogtra on comparable levels.



How old is yours? I ask because Sportdog responded to your complaint with a new "High Stimulation" collar . I've never had a problem with stimulation being too low. BTW which model is yours?

Cray


----------



## Kelly

I have the 2400 (I think). It looks just like a TT pro-500. It's about a year old. I was a top 12 semi-finalist at the Super Retriever Series and they gave us a gift certificate for a collar.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Kelly said:


> I have the 2400 (I think). It looks just like a TT pro-500. It's about a year old. I was a top 12 semi-finalist at the Super Retriever Series and they gave us a gift certificate for a collar.


It is a 2400. Sportdog responded to their pro staff and the newer ones are "hotter" ("High Stimulation")


----------



## Kelly

Cool, thanks for the info. I'll try to contact them to see if I can swap it out.


----------



## Terry Britton

I have been using mine for a few months now. I never hardly have to turn it above a 3, and I can use 2 for most situations. 

Anyone have a good suggestion for a holster that will work with their transmitters? I will need something that can also be used during hunting season easily.

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bons

*SD-2400*

Just recieved my collar yesterday. Very Nice.


----------



## Guest

I am very interested in this collar but was wondering about a 2 dog model? Is there such a thing. Also how do you turn on collar,from transmitter like tritronics or on collar


----------



## Cray Stephenson

kwakhead said:


> I am very interested in this collar but was wondering about a 2 dog model? Is there such a thing. Also how do you turn on collar,from transmitter like tritronics or on collar



You can make any model 1200 into a 2 dog collar, but so far, no 2 dog 2400 model to my knowledge. I've never been a fan of multi dog models for retriever training (different story for houndsmen).

The Receiver has a turn on switch.


Cray


----------



## chasd

Cray,

What are the drawbacks of a multi dog collar?


----------



## Cray Stephenson

chasd said:


> Cray,
> 
> What are the drawbacks of a multi dog collar?


1) It is easy to correct the wrong dog (switch is on the wrong color, hit the wrong button) Not only do you give a "Cold" correction to the wrong dog, but you miss a correction on the right dog.

2) If something goes wrong and the collar requires service, you often need to send the transmitter and/or both receivers in for service and you don't have a collar to train with.

I would rather have a "backup" collar or 2 instead of a Multidog unit, but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## brian breuer

In the new Lion Country I saw where you could add a collar to either the 1200 or the 2400. You may want to give them a call.

I checked last night and it was Dogs Afield. My mistake.


----------



## chasd

deleted


----------



## Cray Stephenson

erased............


----------



## chasd

deleted


----------



## Cray Stephenson

erased


----------



## chasd

deleted


----------



## Cray Stephenson

chasd said:


> Cray,
> 
> I hope I did not step on anyones toes, I was just interested in how quickly these would sell at a low price. My theory is people are still afraid of them versus a TT at double the price. I do not plan on doing a big splash selling these on this site or e-bay for that matter as you know there is not much money in them.
> 
> There is only one US distriburor for these so if you are a distributor I am guessing we are getting them from the same place.



Probably are. There are several people on the board that sell collars and it is common courtesy not to spam. The toes I'd worry about steppin' on aren't mine, but rather our Sponsors. Dogs Afield is now making this site possible and we owe it to Jerry not to advertise prices that undercut his, he has alot more overhead than we do and you said it yourself, "there is not much money in them."


----------



## chasd

Agreed, this site is more important to me than a few sales of collars. PM me if you know how to delete posts, and that is what I will do. I can not seem to find a delete option on posts


----------



## potshot

I wS at the memphis du festival today and saw a 2400 in person for the first time.

I liked it and almost bought one. I have a brand new dogtra 1200 -- used only about 3 times for short periods. (i haven't been training my 3 yo clf much since i got my new pup and my 15 week old blf is not quite old enough yet. 

I really like the dogtra (especially the fact that it's waterPROOF), but the 2400 has the tt 500 style buttons (ie, low, medium, high for each turn of the dial). I will be cc my pup in the next month or so and i like the idea of having very controllable levels --something i have just become concerned about with the dogtra's reostat dial.

The only drawbacks from the 2400 i noticed were sticky buttons --i noticced it right off. i didn't see where the light was staying on after i released my finger, but it was unnerving --felt kinda cheap. something didn't look right about the receiver and prongs, but i can't put my finger on it. 
(sportdog rep told me they are going to start using black collars --another thing i didn't like about them. )

I am debating on whether to get one. I don't NEED one, and I would keep my dogtra for hunting, BUT --tough choice.

I see you (cray) have had one for several months now. how's it holding up? I would feel more comfortable with a TT, but dern they sho-ah expensive -- especially since i just bought a new gunners up, tt 150 electronics, and the dogtra. boy--my wife would kill me.

(i would go with a reconditioned pro 500, but i don't think you can get the recon xls model yet --i like the turn on button on the collar like the new ones have.

What were some of tthe other dislikes you had about them (other than the fact that they (at least once) were not as hot as the tt and dogtras?


----------



## chasd

The 2400 I just rec'd does take some getting used to. The buttons feel different. I think it is the heavier springs. I am very impressed with all you get for the $$. 

I will change the collar itself to a darker color, although for upland the orgage is a plus. The collar change is easy and cheap enough if you don' like the orange


----------



## captdan

*Pro Hunter 2400*

I have had my Pro Hunter for about a week. It seems robust and well made and the buttons are not sticky--may be a later model. Seems like a very good product, although all I have to compare it to is the old TT A1-90.

Dan


----------



## Mike Bons

*Stimulation Levels*

What level of stimulation do you find your dogs responds to with the SD-2400. I just started collar conditioning a couple days ago and I find I have to use relatively higher stimulation compared to levels I hear other people are using with their dogtra and TT. This kind of surprises me, because I fell that my dog is relatively soft. I recieved the collar about 3-4 weeks ago so I don't know if it is the newer " high stim" or an older one that has been in stock.


----------



## SportDogBoy

This is to anyone that has any questions about any SportDOG Brand product I will be glad to help in any way I can.


----------



## MelissaM

I bought the SD-1200 at the Memphis DU Festival and love it so far. Haven't had to go above level 3 so far.. and he's a hard-headed Lab. I like that the reciever tuns on and off, and the transmitter fits nicely in my hand. It's also easily converted to a 2 dog system. The buttons don't seem sticky at all. This product seems like a great buy for the money, I just couldn't stand to part with the money for a Tri-tronics or Dogtra and have heard really good things about the SportDog collars.


----------



## SportDogBoy

MelissaL,
Did you meet Lance Tracy their at the DU? He is our Director of SportDOG Brand. I'm glad you like it. If you ever need anything you know where to find me.


----------



## MelissaM

SDB - Yes, I did meet him and he answered all of my questions and was very helpful. 

I've done a lot of reading people's comments on SportDog Brand and most everyone seems very pleased with their product and with the customer service they receive from SportDog - especially regarding changes to the product because of customer feedback. These comments impressed me and played a major part in my decision-making.


----------



## SportDogBoy

MelisaL,
I am glad you decided on SportDOG too. That's what we're striving for, put product on the market for the customers. Also, that's what we pride ourselves on is listing to what you the customer is wanting.


----------



## Howard N

Hey SportDogBoy, 

I got a couple of questions about the 2400 collar. I bought one last January as I needed a spare collar and yours was cheap and everyone liked it. I collar conditioned a pup with it and I thought it was kinda on the weak side. I lost the receiver by leaving my tailgate open from training to home.   Anyhow, I ordered another collar for a $100 and it works well. 

My old dog I run on a 4, I run my pup on a 5 with the pro 500.

I run my old dog on the 8 with my 2400 and it seems about what I used to get with a 4 on the 500. But my pup clams when I run her on 10 with the 2400. She's getting it but not quite enough to break through and get the desired change of behavior. When I was collar conditioning with the 2400 the amounts of stimulation were fine and cc went fine, for obedience in the yard. When we forced to a pile and did the double T I didn't think I had enough collar for this dog and I went back to my old TT 500 ls. (My pro 500 was out) The 500 ls is not a hot collar but it is hotter than the 2400.

Anyhow, if I buy a new collar for the transmitter will it be hotter than what was available in March when I bought my current receiver or will it be the same? I heard (I think on this thread) that they'd been anemic but had been boosted in newer production.

With two of my dogs the 2400 works fine, it's not quite enough for one of my dogs. The buttons are a little sticky about popping all the way to the top, but the dogs aren't getting anything unless the button is bottomed. It does fit my hand a little better than the TT transmitter works better with gloves on. The collar I reach for day to day is the 2400. I just wish mine was a little hotter.

Also, I've been debating with myself. I think that the momentary high button isn't quite as hot as the continuous two button. That is, a quick two button nick is always hotter than a high momentary nick. Can you confirm or deny?

Thanks,


----------



## BLKLAB1

Well I broke down and ordered onfrom Cabelas a few minutes ago. So we shall see if I keep it or ship it back, From the responses, I would rather keep.it. I will kepp you all posted, It should be here later in the week. If it works the TT 60 is going for sale. BY the way DportDog Boy. Can I gat a black coller with it or are they all orange still.


----------



## BLKLAB1

I received the collar today from Cabelas and it feels and looks awsome. I will post back with the results tomarow with the results after it charges.


----------



## Guest

I played with one yesterday at the local feed store. I really liked it. They had them for 239.99. I will probably be buying one from them shortly.


----------



## BLKLAB1

Well I got mine charged and used it this evening for a quick session. The collar seems to work soild. The Buttons feel good no sticking like previous mentioned. Looks and feels good.


----------



## BLKLAB1

I GOT TO USE MTHE COLLAR ON A FULL DAY OF TRAINING ON SWIM BY AND A QUICK REFRESH ON T. IT WORKED GOOD, MY ONLY QUESTION IS THAT WITH MY SPORT 60 3-4 IS A GOOD NICK AND 5 IS A HOT. BUT WITH THE 2400 I HAD IT ANYWHERE FROM 5-9 ON MEDIUM AND IT SEEMED WEAKER THAN THE TT MODELS. ON THE MDIUM HITS. I HAVEN'T HIT HIM WITH A HOT BURN YET. I WILL IN THE DAYS TO COME AND SEE HOW IT WORKS.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

BLKLAB1 said:


> I GOT TO USE MTHE COLLAR ON A FULL DAY OF TRAINING ON SWIM BY AND A QUICK REFRESH ON T. IT WORKED GOOD, MY ONLY QUESTION IS THAT WITH MY SPORT 60 3-4 IS A GOOD NICK AND 5 IS A HOT. BUT WITH THE 2400 I HAD IT ANYWHERE FROM 5-9 ON MEDIUM AND IT SEEMED WEAKER THAN THE TT MODELS. ON THE MDIUM HITS. I HAVEN'T HIT HIM WITH A HOT BURN YET. I WILL IN THE DAYS TO COME AND SEE HOW IT WORKS.



You might have gotten one of the lower stimulation collars.


----------



## BLKLAB1

I hope not Is there a way of finding out. ?? serial number maybe.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

BLKLAB1 said:


> I hope not Is there a way of finding out. ?? serial number maybe.



Kevin Lee (SportDogBoy) may be able to answer this.


Cray


----------



## BLKLAB1

Cray I sent him an email on sat after the trainign seminar. I am wondering if it just need to use it on med and high at hee higher levels. If this is tha case it doesn't give me much leway on levels. HAve youexpiernced this with an older model and if so was the newer collar diff, I don't remember if you poseted on this earlier and I really don't want to read all them again.

Ed


----------



## Cray Stephenson

BLKLAB1 said:


> Cray I sent him an email on sat after the trainign seminar. I am wondering if it just need to use it on med and high at hee higher levels. If this is tha case it doesn't give me much leway on levels. HAve youexpiernced this with an older model and if so was the newer collar diff, I don't remember if you poseted on this earlier and I really don't want to read all them again.
> 
> Ed


He'll probably respond to your email tomorrow (if he's in the office). The lower stim collars are lower stim  the higher stim collars are a little better IMHO and give you more room to adjust.


----------



## mojosmantra

I just got the SD 2400 about a month ago and started CC jus a couple of days ago. I had to go to a level 7 high for my pup to even blink.

I am going to send SportDogBoy an email, but was wondering if anyone knew anything more about the lower stimulation model and if there was anyway to confirm that you had one...and if SportDog has offered an upgrade to the newer model?


----------



## BLKLAB1

I also had the lower leveled collar and Jut got an upgrade from Sportdog. I used it for the first time yesterday and there is a difference in the collars. on the old collar I was using the uper levels toget a reaction. But the new collar 3-4 and he gets the idea. Email Sportdog he is a repa d helped me out alot. SportDogs custimer service has been great so far. Good Luck.


----------



## blackdi

*yes*

I got the SD 2400, I also got the same problem of having to put it on 7 just for the dog to respond. I use it on all 6 of the dogs in for training. 7 is where I have to start with all of them, Then I go up. I must have got one of the older units. Not to sure on them yet......Lion Country does not have a holder for them. I don't know of anything that I could put on my belt as a holder for the transmitter. I would like a hotter one...
Terry


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Terry,

As for a holder, I use the same leather holster that I used for my TT transmitters. It takes some stretching to get it to snap, but it does work.

Cray


----------



## blackdi

*cray*

Cray thanks I got a old one that may work. Know all I got to do is find it.................. Terry


----------



## BLKLAB1

I can contest that the transmitters are waterproof. I went camping last weekend and left the transmitter in a plastic box overnight and it rained hard. The box filled up with water and the trasmitter was submerged through out the night. When I got up I used the trasmitter and collar and it worked flwalessly and is still working great.


Thank you SportDog.


----------



## jh

I also have a sportdog 2400 and haven't turned it all the way up yet but even on low 8/9 my dawg dosent yelp or act as if it "burns" he just complies quickly to make it stop. ARe these collars hot enough???


----------



## Don Smith

jh said:


> ARe these collars hot enough???


 They changed them a few months ago. They are now hotter. You might want to contact SportDog.


----------



## BLKLAB1

Contact Sport Dog and see if they will exchsnge them out. I had purchased 2 of them annd they changed them out for me. 
The new collars are definatly hotter. I went form 7-9 now to 3-5 and getting the same response as on 7-9
Good Luck


----------



## Cray Stephenson

Guys,

Anyone seen the Ads for the new Wetland Hunter Collar?

THoughts?
.............................

Whoops....new thread http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11904


----------



## BLKLAB1

Cray I just seen it I can't wit till it comes out Ill be ading another SD tomu collection.


----------



## rtapia

FYI the Tritronics short antenna fits on the SD 2400


----------



## Cray Stephenson

rtapia said:


> FYI the Tritronics short antenna fits on the SD 2400


So does the small Sportdog antenna


----------



## BLKLAB1

Kevin and Cray Italked with Clay Thompson of SportDog at Cabelas in KC this morning He talked very highly of you to for some reason. I had a great time with him and he showed me a replica of the new trasmitter . Man that fits nice in the hand. This new Collar is going to be a huge hit among Hunters. SportDog Keep up the great work.


----------



## SportDogBoy

BLKLAB1,

Don't believe a word Clay says. He's an oakie that knows a little but acts like he knows a lot. Naw, just kidding. Clay is a really great guy and knows his stuff. Glad you got to meet him. Anybody can meet some of the guys from the staff at any of the Cabela's Fall Expo this year. One of will be at them on the weekends. I'll be at the one in Hamburg on the 17-19 of this month. So if anyone wants to meet the people behind SportDOG come on out and see us.


----------



## Cray Stephenson

SportDogBoy said:


> So if anyone wants to meet the people behind SportDOG come on out and see us.



Sportdog is made up of hunters, just like us! They know us...because they are us. They listen and care about providing us with quality tools without a high price point. If you have a chance to go meet some of these folks, do it! 

Cray


----------



## captdan

I recently grabbed the dawg by the tag end of the collar rather than the rope tab on the D-ring and broke one of the keepers on the collar box. SportDog sent me a new box, which I had in six days, and asked that I send the old one back--no charge. Great service.

Dan


----------



## mojosmantra

I can attest to their customer service as well...it is excellent.

Trent


----------



## BULLWHITEHURST

*Re: LIFETIME WARRANTY*



Normal said:


> I encourage anyone interested in sportdog to research the warranty details. After 1 year you need to pay a "handling fee" to have the collar repaired AND/OR pay a "hanling fee" to have the transmiter repaired.
> 
> Not saying the product is good or bad, but I feel the "lifetime warranty" is a tad misleading.


Many talk about the "Lifetime Warranty" but I think that the literature and packaging on the SD's make it clear that they carry a "Limited Lifetime Warranty". It is 'Lifetime' on parts (except batteries) and the 'Limited' applies to the "labor". You do not have to pay ANY "parts or labor" the first year and then have to pay a small 'labor' charge after that. However some of the friends that I have talked to that have been using them for years (professional retriever trainers) said that there experience with SD is that if they "have any problems at all" that SD has basically just said send us the collar and we'll fix it or replace it. (and the only thing they have ever had to pay was shipping to SD) One guy is on the SD 'Pro-Staff' so I'm sure that has a lot of bearing. He is trying out all the different models but he owns a few of them and uses them everyday. He has not had much problem with them and certainly not any more problems than when he was using TT on a regular basis. He told me that SD was really giving TT a "run for there money" both in terms of quality and better warranty. I don't know if it is a 'rumor' but he told me that TT recently acquired several of SD's SD2000 'Wetland Hunter' models to look at? Maybe TT is looking/hoping to come out with a "hunter" type model that is waterproof all the way around and maybe 'camo'? Competition is certainly good for business (the consumer end anyway). Capitalism at work...


----------



## labdoc

Sport Dog has impressive customer service!!! I e-mailed them about a transmitter that rolled across the back of my truck and wedged under a compressor. When I found the unit, the buttons were shredded but the unit looked new and worked fine. I requested a price and directions to return because in my mind this fit ABUSE. After only a e-mail request for my address, they assured me a new unit was already in the mail. That's impressive.


----------



## ranger

*SD2400*

I emailed sportdog asking if one could buy the camo SD2000 collar separately to use with my 2400.

They sent one free of charge the same day. Talk about customer service!


----------



## Joe Fries

Talk about customer service! I sent an email to SportDogBoy explaining a stimulation level problem that I was having with my SD 2400 and got a reply within minutes. His reply was "*What we can do for you is swap the receiver you have with one of our high stimulation receiver collars. What I will need from you is your address and phone number so I can get one sent to you. Then when you receive the new one just send yours back to us."* He then followed up and explained how to set the new receiver when I receive it and further followed up to tell me when it actually left the dock on its way to me. I received the new receiver yesterday, in less than a week, and have it charging up now.

I am genuinely impressed with this level of customer service. I do not believe that any better service can be obtained from any company. I want to congratulate Sport Dog for being a company where customer service really seems to matter.

Thanks again to Sport Dog! - Joe


----------



## Jerry Day

I met with Sport Dog this past week end at the Shot Show. They are sending me a 2400, the latest update model with new trans-buttons and new collor prongs. If it works as they say then I will use it on Nike, Grace, Birdy and my six month old youngsters getting ready for the spring trial season, WRC and the April SRS. I should be able to really give it a good test over the next eight weeks or so. I will post my opinion on its depenability and durability.
Thanks
Jerry Day


----------

